# Re: [EVDL] Sandy's salty-seawater submerge>explode>burn 16 NJ Karma pih : Karma carna



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sandy's salty-seawater submerge>explode>burn 16 NJ Karma pih : Karma carna*

Here is the photo:
http://updates.jalopnik.com/image/34650230810

At 09:18 AM 10/31/2012, you wrote:
>I was confused about Bill's comment until I realized it is a video 
>not a still photo.
>
>John
>
>


> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > On the next page of the same site, a gasoline car is shown in the
> > > process of exploding. Worth adding to the write up for fairness.
> ...


----------

